# have BOSE system, want to replace head unit...



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

...but Crutchfield says if I do I will have to run wires to every speaker because I cant use the stock amp with an aftermarket deck.
Does anyone know if this is true, or can you just pop in a different deck with the correct wiring harness and be good to go?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: have BOSE system, want to replace head unit... (taifighter)*

you can just pop in a deck with the crutchfield supplied wiring harness.. you may need some ground loop isolators if you are getting popping noises like I did.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: have BOSE system, want to replace head unit... (taifighter)*

You can keep the same amp and speakers. There is an adapter cable you need from them. They told me the same thing for my Alpine head unit, but I later found that I just needed a new cable after I went through all the expense and work to replace the speakers. When my son upgraded his on the A4, we kept the bose components and it sounded great. The money we saved put a subwoofer in his car.
We installed a Kenwood head unit and used this wiring harness adapter.










_Modified by JettaRed at 9:20 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: have BOSE system, want to replace head unit... (taifighter)*

I installed an Alpine deck and an iPod adapter.
I turned to Enfig for the wiring and trim kit.
works pretty awesome.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: have BOSE system, want to replace head unit... (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_I installed an Alpine deck and an iPod adapter.
I turned to Enfig for the wiring and trim kit.
works pretty awesome.

wich kit did u use for alpine fron Enfig?
how does the trim kit fit? pics?


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: have BOSE system, want to replace head unit... (TTurboNegro)*

fresh photos from tonight that show the trim kit
I don't remember the exact wiring kit I used but 
it was very easy and I didn't cut anything.
























the deck it replaced


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: have BOSE system, want to replace head unit... (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_You can keep the same amp and speakers. There is an adapter cable you need from them. They told me the same thing for my Alpine head unit, but I later found that I just needed a new cable after I went through all the expense and work to replace the speakers. When my son upgraded his on the A4, we kept the bose components and it sounded great. The money we saved put a subwoofer in his car.
We installed a Kenwood head unit and used this wiring harness adapter.









_Modified by JettaRed at 9:20 PM 8-17-2009_

I took that and chopped it into this:


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: have BOSE system, want to replace head unit... (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_fresh photos from tonight that show the trim kit
I don't remember the exact wiring kit I used but 
it was very easy and I didn't cut anything.










Very nice trim kit. Do you have the part number?


----------



## FlyingDutchMan1 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: have BOSE system, want to replace head unit... (cdougyfresh)*

Ground loop isolator
I have same popping noises... aftermarket Eclipse HU wired into the bose...where can I find how how to install these isolators? The stereo sounds great aside from the turn on pops..
Sander
[email protected]


----------



## steedracer (Aug 20, 2008)

Should be able to find one at a local installer. Cartronics installed one on our aftermarket kenwood unit that cured the popping problem. I believe it was meant for a Ford Ranger, but had the correct amp/voltage (?)rating.


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (steedracer)*

So am I the only person that has had difficulty with getting sound to the rear speakers?
Right now there is none, I'm using the pictured adapter for the wiring but it looks like the rear speakers wires from that go to slots in the factory plugin that do not have connectors. 
There are two wires that are not called out on the diagrams that I have seen, could these be the rear speakers? 
It sound's like everyone else is having a peach of a time with their install. I also have the same factory deck that is pictured. I had to run the line to the fuse box for power as well. 
Any help?



_Modified by 32Panels at 12:41 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## haverty (Oct 13, 2009)

pulling out the stock head unit was the hardest part lol I replaced everything WITHOUT a harness (AHH!!) and it was super easy to install audio in this car!


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (haverty)*

I'm happy for you. Do you have any useful information to contribute? I'm going nuts over here.


----------



## haverty (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (32Panels)*

what do you want to know? I literally destroyed the car putting this thing in. Lemme know what you have questions with. 
EDIT : its back 100%







looks factory installed


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (haverty)*

I'm just trying to get sound to my rear speakers, not sure which wires I need to hook up to. should be simple enough, but I can't find an answer anywhere. 
I think I've got about everything else figures out.


----------



## haverty (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (32Panels)*

are you using a harness or wiring it in? The body panels come off REALLY REALLY easy.


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (haverty)*

I'm using a harness, and hoping I can figure where in need to tap in at the dash. If I can't then I'm going to have to sit on the new stereo for a while until I can scrounge up the cash and go with a complete aftermarket system. 
I'm hoping I don't have to do that. I know there are people out there that have gotten it to work.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (32Panels)*

guys, the kits from enfig are sooo simple.
you PULL the wiring off the back of the new deck I think....
and the supplied harness goes from the deck to 
your OEM wiring.... everything works... dimmer everything.
I'm pretty sure you'll find what you need there,
that's where I got my trim kit too.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (exboy99)*

That came out great, nice job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jay2gas (Nov 17, 2009)

Do you have a 3.2 V6 TT quattro with the bose system?


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Okay, so I am replacing the head unit (already running an aftermarket amp and sub)... I called my local car audio shop and they gave me the part number they would use to install it.. I ordered it off ebay for like $5.
Has anyone ever done this set up? (aftermarket deck, aftermarket amp and sub, with bose speakers)


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (waynegz1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waynegz1* »_Okay, so I am replacing the head unit (already running an aftermarket amp and sub)... I called my local car audio shop and they gave me the part number they would use to install it.. I ordered it off ebay for like $5.
Has anyone ever done this set up? (aftermarket deck, aftermarket amp and sub, with bose speakers) 

This is exactly what I have, sounds great! The bose speakers will sound even better with an aftermarket HU
Remember that you will probably have popping noises with a new HU when it turns on etc... Might need to get some ground loop isolators as well. 


_Modified by cdougyfresh at 4:04 PM 1-22-2010_


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_
This is exactly what I have, sounds great! The bose speakers will sound even better with an aftermarket HU
Remember that you will probably have popping noises with a new HU when it turns on etc... Might need to get some ground loop isolators as well. 


This is the one I was told to order:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...t_941
Which one did you get?


----------



## -TT- (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (waynegz1)*

not to hijack, but.. one you install the new head-unit with the enfig wire harness and you want to upgrade your speakers, do you have to do anything with taking out the amp or can you just simply replace the speakers?


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok. I am finally getting around to replacing my head unit, and was wondering if you guess have a DIY buried somewhere in your hard drive...
I just cannot seem to wrap my head around the situation. 
Thanks


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

my trim kit doesnt fit....


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

head unit is in but man this bose amp sucks. It is definitely restricting the power of my head unit (80x4)


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

any pics of the process?


----------

